# Roger Waters - THE WALL 2010 (Pics Added)



## fretboard

Sept 15 - ACC, Toronto, ON (Start of tour)
Oct 17 - Scotiabank Place, Ottawa, ON
Oct 19 - Bell Centre, Montral, QC
Dec 10 - GM Place, Vancouver, BC

Should be up on Roger Waters Official Site later today.


----------



## bolero

WOOT!!!

thx!


----------



## Inkfish

imo: without gilmour & richard wright (r.i.p) it's not the same anymore & probably aint worth the money... :/


----------



## fretboard

Also the 16th at the ACC now - which strikes me as odd, since tickets don't go on sale for another 3 weeks...


----------



## prodigal_son

Any word on who the backing band will be?


----------



## fretboard

Dave Kilminster (lead guitar) & Snowy White are back, and I've heard there won't be any female singers on stage. Heard something about 3 Lennon brothers from a band called "Venice" or something like that will be doing the backing vocals on stage. The "wall" will measure 240 feet X 35 feet high. Gerald Scarfe will (again) be designing the inflatables/puppets/etc...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ouch, $264.00 for a seat to the extravaganza? Probably sell the joint out anyway


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Despite the high cost, a third show was just added to Toronto. I ended up getting a pair of tickets to the show in Buffalo for half the price, side section 16 rows up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ticket Alert

For any of you wanting to go to this show and have the cash. There are about 10 seats available right now 10 rows back from the stage floor at the ACC. Regular priced tickets, although costly, they are not the premium seats. 10th row floor for the third night, Saturday. Get em now, they wont last.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Touring band line-up

Robbie Wyckoff - Vocals
Graham Broad - drums
Snowy White - guitar
Dave Kilminster-guitar
G.E Smith - Guitar
Jon Carin - Keyboards
Harry Waters - Keyboards
Mark-Venice - vocals
Kipp-Venice - vocals
Michael Lennon - vocals




> The Set will consist of Roger Waters and full band performing "The Wall," one of
> the defining works of rock music history, from start-to-finish. Waters last performed
> "The Wall" live in America with Pink Floyd more than 30 years ago.
> The Roger Waters concerts will utilize elaborate large-scale video projections and
> theatrical staging to underscore and accentuate the power of the music which is
> delivered via a state-of-the-art 3600 quadraphonic sound system immersing the
> audience in a 3-dimensional hyperworld.
> 
> The appearance will be a state-of-the art affair, featuring a 240-foot-wide and
> 35-foot-tall Wall complete and after broken down during the concerts. Other
> backdrop and appropriate furnishings are accepted to be allotment of the
> appearance as well.
> 
> Album illustrator Gerald Scarfe, who worked on the tour and 1982 film, is
> providing new art and redesigning puppets and inflatable objects.


[video=youtube;pKaU20Ho2G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKaU20Ho2G0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## prodigal_son

Imagine that: A supposedly self proclaimed athiest saying "Thank God!" and "..our souls" and then correcting himself so as not to be misinterpretted. Humourous, revealing, and interesting.


----------



## Guest

If it's anything like Berlin '90, then you're in for a treat!


----------



## fretboard

If you're sitting on some cash and pondering buying tickets for the Thursday or Saturday (Toronto) shows, I'd suggest checking the TM site for when the little orange "Platinum seating" link goes away. Around 4:00PM on Tuesday the remaining "platinums" went back into the regular distribution - at the same prices as the regular (but certainly still not cheap) tickets. A buddy of mine picked up a pair of front row floors for the same price ($264 each) as his friends paid for row 43 on the floor months ago.

If you go to the TM link now, it shows you all the remaining Platinums so you'll know exactly what seats will be available when they get tossed back in with the regular seats.

Not sure if you get a full view of all the goings on from that close, but if it's always been a dream of yours to have Roger spit on you while he's singing Young Lust, then perhaps it's something to keep an eye on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

fretboard said:


> If you're sitting on some cash and pondering buying tickets for the Thursday or Saturday (Toronto) shows, I'd suggest checking the TM site for when the little orange "Platinum seating" link goes away. Around 4:00PM on Tuesday the remaining "platinums" went back into the regular distribution - at the same prices as the regular (but certainly still not cheap) tickets. A buddy of mine picked up a pair of front row floors for the same price ($264 each) as his friends paid for row 43 on the floor months ago.
> 
> If you go to the TM link now, it shows you all the remaining Platinums so you'll know exactly what seats will be available when they get tossed back in with the regular seats.
> 
> Not sure if you get a full view of all the goings on from that close, but if it's always been a dream of yours to have Roger spit on you while he's singing Young Lust, then perhaps it's something to keep an eye on.


I got row 10 center several weeks back. I think they were releasing some of those platinum seats a little at a time due to no sales. So I am taking my son to see the show on Thursday. 10 rows back so I am thinking far enough back to get a decent view of the whole stage but close enough to see some wrinkles as well


----------



## fretboard

Nice score on the 10th rows - I hear the Regent Park School of Music Kids Choir are rehearsing inside the ACC this afternoon.


----------



## fretboard

Photo a buddy took last night - "Get 'em up against the wall..." People not looking at the stage are following a flying pig around the arena.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Looking forward to the "Big Show" tonight


----------



## bolero

wow, I saw the show last night...AMAZING!!!!!

1st half my seats were right in front of the soundboard...great view

2nd half I had front row center...WOW....the whole band was within spitting distance and the blocks came down at my ankles, we had to get back from the barrier lol


if you haven't got tix yet, GET THEM....amazing sound ( saw Rush in the same venue & the sound sucked...so Roger must have his own PA or just better soundguys )


YouTube - Opening to Roger Waters Concert ~ Toronto September 2010


a couple minor glitches, ( his mic was off for beginning of "mother", poor soundguy scrambling over 120 channels trying to find the fader!! ) but for an opening night....fantastic


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A few pictures snapped with the iPhone from our vantage point last night. Isee in the video above, which I think was taken on opening night that the plane is coming down to the right and crashes into the wall. We were row 10 last night and unless I completely missed it (which is doubtful) that either malfunctioned our was cut from the show. In terms of sound, they were using some kind of 3D sound or surround if you will. It was probably the best sound system I have ever heard in an arena show. The whole production was fabulous. Up there in the top 5 shows I have ever seen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Couple more here


----------



## bolero

yeah the plane crash happened last night as well, you were probably so close you missed it, way up to the right

opening night I was front row, & it was amazing, but you do miss some of the more panoramic stuff


if anyone here is going saturday, I am meeting up with friends at DUGGANS brewpub beforehand, near massey hall on Victoria st, swing by for a pint!! gotta be out of there by approx 7pm though


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bolero said:


> yeah the plane crash happened last night as well, you were probably so close you missed it, way up to the right
> 
> opening night I was front row, & it was amazing, but you do miss some of the more panoramic stuff
> 
> 
> if anyone here is going saturday, I am meeting up with friends at DUGGANS brewpub beforehand, near massey hall on Victoria st, swing by for a pint!! gotta be out of there by approx 7pm though


Taking in all three are you? Enjoy... I got these tickets late as I had already purchased some for Buffalo, which were a lot cheaper. I wanted to take Marnie to see it. But then those 10th row tickets popped up and I grabbed them and took my son. It was cool to take him and experience that live. A piece of music history that was such a big part of my youth to be able to share it with him was cool.


----------



## bolero

-->same here, chance of a lifetime to see that show live....I doubt old Rog will be touring again, so I said **** it & will pay off my credit card over time lol

every time I've seen him live, it's been a great show, visually & sound, which can be dodgy in a big venue

ps the lead guitarist Dave Kilminster (sp?) is doing a fantastic job on the solos...Snowy White and his '57 goltop with AC30's is there too, along with GE Smith, great stuff all around!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Just on a tech perspective here, does anybody know the technology of how they are projecting on to the wall? It cant be projected dead on because they were walking in front of it and there are no projections on the people or shadows behind them. Very cool how they did that.


----------



## fretboard

Hey GC (I'll get back to you on your pm later this weekend by the way).

I suspect the projections are coming from the suspended speaker clusters around the stadium. For some reason, I thought there were 3 main projectors working as one. If you take a look at this link, the "middle" picture seems to imply that the red on the wall originates from the glowing red thing hanging from the speakers. Certainly cutting edge however they're pulling it off.
Roger Waters 2010 Wall Tour - 16 Sept Air Canada Centre Toronto ON
Sorry to hear you missed the plane - I saw it just before it took off, but I don't actually know if it hit the wall or if it got pulled up before it when the pyro goes off. I was watching it and still couldn't see how it was done.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Buffalo show was also great, however I am really glad we had those 10th row center in Toronto, it was such a different show from those seats.


----------



## mario

Saw the Detroit show last night with my wife and son. We were completely blown away. The sound was amazing but the projections were like nothing I have ever seen. Oh....and the plane and the Pig were pretty cool too.


----------



## Peter

So as of tonight's show Gilmour still hasn't shown up to do Comfortably Numb... I think I'm gonna have to get butt-raped on Craigslist for tickets just in case it turns out to be Vancouver!


----------



## bolero

I bet it'll be in England....I doubt he'll fly all the way over here just to sit in on one song?


Earls Court is my guess


----------



## fretboard

Gilmour and Nick Mason popped in for their "guest spots" last night in London O2 Arena...

http://www.pinkfloydz.com/roger2011/may12london/may12london.htm


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Figured it would be close to home


----------

